# Epson P600 for sublimation??



## astroanalyst (Oct 15, 2014)

Epson released their new P600 printer last month and are about to release the P800 in June.

Does anyone know if I can use these printers for sublimation printing? What ink should I use? 

Thanks!


----------



## Isaac11 (Feb 27, 2015)

Why would you like to use this new printers for sublimation ?


----------



## astroanalyst (Oct 15, 2014)

All of the big companies use 9 ink printers to do sublimation. So my other choice is the 3880 which is discontinued. 
I had a wf7110 and it didn't do a good job for cell phone cover sublimation.


----------



## Isaac11 (Feb 27, 2015)

My advice is to contact .:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began and ask them about the new P800.
What the problem with your wf7110 ?


----------



## astroanalyst (Oct 15, 2014)

WF7110 colors were too muddy
I know cobra systems well


----------



## Isaac11 (Feb 27, 2015)

Did you try to change paper settings, New ICC Profil ?


----------



## astroanalyst (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes I used the Cobra profiles.
I would assume there is a reason why big sublimation companies use 7880's and 7900's for cell phone cases. 
I think the extra ink colors make a difference.


----------



## Isaac11 (Feb 27, 2015)

Big Sublimation use wider printer because they print lots of case per day.
For me on sublimation more than CMYK is Bull****.
Try first to get custom profile with you own printer


----------



## astroanalyst (Oct 15, 2014)

Well I sent out two image files to multiple companies.
One had an artisan 1430 and the other a 7900

the one with the artisan used an infrared high quality 3d sublimation machine.
the one with the 7900 used and industrial sized machine.
I used a wf7110 with a desktop sublimation machine.

The contrast on the 7900 in the dark areas blew away everything else.
The artisan held up well with light colors.
The WF was a dog...and that is with cobra ink color profiles.

It seems that the darker the colors the more difficult the sublimation. 
The most expensive set up did the best job.
The least expensive (my set up) did not create a saleable product.

If I do anything I'll get the Artisan because I think it was pretty good. 
But for a few hundred more I thought I would buy the latest technology and possibly have a printer that won't clog easily.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

astroanalyst said:


> possibly have a printer that won't clog easily.


Hahahah lol hahahha ROLFMAO that is funny !


----------



## Isaac11 (Feb 27, 2015)

Why that is funny ?


----------



## astroanalyst (Oct 15, 2014)

What exactly is funny here? I'm missing it.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Old but didnt see this.
cuz most printers will clog if not used daily and depending on their enviroment how often the clog. 

Did you ever get the P600 or P800. I 'd like to move up to a 17" printer. Been looking at the 3880 tho its been discontinued


----------



## astroanalyst (Oct 15, 2014)

No I didn't make a move yet. I still have an Artisan 1430 that is brand new... I never put in the sublimation inks because I ruined the last one I had. 
I still wonder if a P600 is a good option.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

For a 13x19 there are cheaper options.
I am wanting a 17" and the P800 price I might be able to swing. (convince the wife to let me buy another machine).

So far I haven't found refillables yet tho.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow what am I doing wrong......I have a Epson 1430, Epson 7110, Canon 6820 and a Ricoh 3110 all have been turned on constantly for the last 6 months and none have been used more than once or twice a week and NONE have clogged so explain what I'm doing wrong so I can learn how to unclog any of these


----------



## astroanalyst (Oct 15, 2014)

ok... what ink are using? ....what CIS system do you use?
Thank you!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

ParrotPrinting said:


> Wow what am I doing wrong......I have a Epson 1430, Epson 7110, Canon 6820 and a Ricoh 3110 all have been turned on constantly for the last 6 months and none have been used more than once or twice a week and NONE have clogged so explain what I'm doing wrong so I can learn how to unclog any of these


Well since you don't know. Who cares about Canon. Its not a dye sub printer so throw it in the trash. 

Now the Ricoh won't really clog BUT you're wasting ink on the daily maintenance it does while its on. If you want to learn to unclog its heads leave it off for a week. DO NOT TURN IT ON TILL YOUR READY TO UNCLOG. 

Same with the Epsons. Turn them off and don't print with them for a week.

I could put in the url's of cleaning videos but since you want to learn you can google them yourself.

Donate $100.00 to your local schools for the free education you just got. And don't speed through the school zones.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

ParrotPrinting said:


> Wow what am I doing wrong......I have a Epson 1430, Epson 7110, Canon 6820 and a Ricoh 3110 all have been turned on constantly for the last 6 months and none have been used more than once or twice a week and NONE have clogged so explain what I'm doing wrong so I can learn how to unclog any of these


Same here - I've got a small Arsenal of converted dye sublimation printers and I have almost no problems, whatsoever! Dye sub has been a huge blessing compared to the years of toil and trouble on the DTG side of the industry....


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

WOW can't you guys recognize sarcasm when you see it


----------



## astroanalyst (Oct 15, 2014)

anyone want to offer an ink manufacturer? and a CIS for an artisan 1430?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

ParrotPrinting said:


> WOW can't you guys recognize sarcasm when you see it


Guess you can't either cuz you can't tell mine is dripping with sarcasm. 

Really if you have done ANY research you would have the most talked about one on here for ink/ciss/refillables.
Give you a hint. --- > Snake.


----------



## astroanalyst (Oct 15, 2014)

I have snake inks but it didn't work for me.... any other ideas?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

freebird1963 said:


> Well since you don't know. Who cares about Canon. Its not a dye sub printer so throw it in the trash.
> 
> Now the Ricoh won't really clog BUT you're wasting ink on the daily maintenance it does while its on. If you want to learn to unclog its heads leave it off for a week. DO NOT TURN IT ON TILL YOUR READY TO UNCLOG.
> 
> ...


Perhaps then your statement "cuz most printers will clog if not used daily and depending on their enviroment how often the clog. "

was either sarcasm or hyperbole?

I'll give you a pass then, but at first you used the term "daily" then it changed to something else. I believe it was the use the use of the term "daily" that drew the criticism. 

I rarely ever print daily, but I at least do a nozzle check or print a purge file if I don't print for a few days. And I live in Phoenix, _dry as hell_. LOL

But Merry Christmas to you bro!


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes .....hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and a happy hangover


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

mgparrish said:


> Perhaps then your statement "cuz most printers will clog if not used daily and depending on their enviroment how often the clog. "
> 
> was either sarcasm or hyperbole?
> 
> ...


 
If you don't print daily you can get clogs. I repeat it . I said C A N , can. not W I L L will. 

PS there are enough post of people who printed one day and then the next day have clogs. And yes been one of them on more than one occasion.

Misspellings left to give Mike something to nitpick about 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to you too !
I belive its low 80's here today. Not Christmas weather at all


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

freebird1963 said:


> If you don't print daily you can get clogs. I repeat it . I said C A N , can. not W I L L will.
> 
> PS there are enough post of people who printed one day and then the next day have clogs. And yes been one of them on more than one occasion.
> 
> ...


Doubt most those that are claiming "clogs" are true clogs if printing daily and still experience banding or poor nozzles, more like vacuum issues. 

Unless the capping station broke then the inks don't coagulate so fast, or unless the carriage is not left in the park position for an extended period, even here in Phoenix.

No charge for the education BTW.

But yup, ole Santa in a speedo in Phoenix this year.


----------



## CamoQueen (Aug 22, 2016)

I have purchased the P800 (it is on it's way) and the empty cartridges for it (ink owl), but as for ink, I am not sure what to use. With my Espon 7890 I used SubliM. But the ink is currently out of date and the past 3 years, I have gone through two of the 7890 (brand new when purchased). Nothing but clogging and errors. Of course this was after the warranty and the cost to fix them was more than the machine. So, I am moving on to a smaller machine, as I only need to print 17" max. I was thinking Cobra ink. Thoughts??


----------



## malkram (Jan 15, 2016)

CamoQueen said:


> I have purchased the P800 (it is on it's way) and the empty cartridges for it (ink owl), but as for ink, I am not sure what to use. With my Espon 7890 I used SubliM. But the ink is currently out of date and the past 3 years, I have gone through two of the 7890 (brand new when purchased). Nothing but clogging and errors. Of course this was after the warranty and the cost to fix them was more than the machine. So, I am moving on to a smaller machine, as I only need to print 17" max. I was thinking Cobra ink. Thoughts??


I've asked feedback from several people who use(d) Cobra ink and all of them said it's great and has nothing to envy to Sawgrass


----------



## CamoQueen (Aug 22, 2016)

Well it turns out that the 3rd party cartridges for the P800 are not working like they were intended. I spoke with InkOwl, who said that some of their customers, who have used the cartridges for refill have found that once they are empty (or low) and removed, they no longer worked. It seems that Epson has a way of blocking the use of these cartridges and he advised me not to purchase them until the problem was solved. So, I have no choice but to wait for a fix. Or, I can take my chances as I do not print often and will not go through the 80mls very fast.


----------

